
Liquid DSP – Software-Defined Radio Digital Signal Processing Library - brian-armstrong
https://github.com/jgaeddert/liquid-dsp
======
jkachmar
I was fortunate enough to take an Intro to Communications course with Dr.
Gaeddert as an undergrad, and I distinctly remember stumbling on this software
and being totally blown away by the plots and simulations it produced.

Very, very cool to see it posted to HN; I’m looking forward to poking around
and seeing what’s changed (and if I can understand it all a bit better now).

------
brian-armstrong
Additionally, there's more documentation here
[http://liquidsdr.org/doc/](http://liquidsdr.org/doc/)

------
viraptor
It's the nicest to use DSP library that I've tried. Kind of a "requests" of
DSP software.

